# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Dbol/winstrol cycle log

## Baseballlifter

I have just started my dbol +winstrol cycle that looks like this:
Week 1: dbol 20mg/day
Weeks 2-4: dbol 30mg/day
Week 5: Dbol 20mg/day
Weeks 3-7: Winstrol 50 mg/day
PCT with nolva

Beginning stats:
185 lbs 13% body fat
5'10 

Arms: 14" Bench: 200
Forearms: 11 3/4" Squat: 315
Chest: 42"
Calves: 15 1/4"
Legs: 22.5"

I know that most of yall will respond criticizing this cycle but I have also seen and heard of good results on this so I am going to prove all yall critics of this type of cycle wrong. Wish me luck.

----------


## ImACrazyJewDaddy

wow.....umm, thats horrible. Nothing to combat High blood pressure, cardio health, liver damage, estogen build up, ect..... but goodluck i guess. Like to see how it works out

----------


## Baseballlifter

> wow.....umm, thats horrible. Nothing to combat High blood pressure, cardio health, liver damage, estogen build up, ect..... but goodluck i guess. Like to see how it works out


I am taking 1000mg milk thistle x ed for liver.
I am also doing lots of cardio during the cycle. I also forgot to mention that i am using nolva weeks 2-5 and after the cycle.

----------


## Mallet

Any reason why your ramping up and down on the d-bol instead of running it at 30mgs throught? if your doing orals only and no oil, i think you should be running a higher dose, like 50mgs of each per day...The way the cycle looks now i think you'll probably gain 5-6 lbs and then lose 4-5 lbs when you come off.

----------


## BlInDsIdE

waste of money- don't b afraid of needles, they are your friend : )

----------


## Myka

not only is this a bad cycle(you knew that much) but you didnt even run the dosages correctly...I have a feeling you will be posting again about your weiner being broken...

----------


## BlInDsIdE

also- dude u don't need to use aas, u need to work out more or better or get ur diet in check cause ur not doing something right

----------


## Myka

Arms: 14" Bench: 200
Forearms: 11 3/4" Squat: 315
Chest: 42"
Calves: 15 1/4"
Legs: 22.5"

Why is your chest 42"?...that is WAY out of proportion to the rest of your body...

----------


## yautja

keep us updated, i would like to know your results at the end of your cycle.

----------


## Monsteronjuice

this looks liek a nice cycle to early death, keep us posted

----------


## vitor

It would be much better to stack the d-bol with Primobolan instead of winstrol . Unlike d-bol, Primo binds to the AR, so then you get that base covered to. Also primo is not liver-toxic like winny.

D-bol/primo is a very good stack, yust ask Arnold!!!

----------


## Baseballlifter

Today i did my first workout while on dbol (only 2nd day on it) and damn did it feel good. I know it might have been mental but normally when I start off with bench at 135 I can dot it 10-12 times. Today i did 135 19 times on my first set of bench. Do yall think this is actually the steroids or my brain. I also felt an awesome pump. I hope it continues like this.

----------


## Baseballlifter

> Arms: 14" Bench: 200
> Forearms: 11 3/4" Squat: 315
> Chest: 42"
> Calves: 15 1/4"
> Legs: 22.5"
> 
> Why is your chest 42"?...that is WAY out of proportion to the rest of your body...


My chest grows really easy but I have a very hard time getting my arms to grow. I dont know why this is.

----------


## Myka

it will continue like that until you come off dbol ...then it is all down hill and you will lose everything...

----------


## Baseballlifter

> Any reason why your ramping up and down on the d-bol instead of running it at 30mgs throught? if your doing orals only and no oil, i think you should be running a higher dose, like 50mgs of each per day...The way the cycle looks now i think you'll probably gain 5-6 lbs and then lose 4-5 lbs when you come off.


A friend of mine who only used 15 mg/day for only 4 weeks gained 20 lbs on dbol only and he was able to keep 11 of it. I have a feeling that if he can gain that much with his exercise and diet (which are definitely not in check) then I think I will be able to gain more than him and keep it.

----------


## Baseballlifter

> it will continue like that until you come off dbol...then it is all down hill and you will lose everything...


If this is the case then why have i heard so many people tell me they have kept at least half of their gains? 

Also do you think taking creatine and red kat with pct will help keep more gains?

----------


## Myka

I dont know...but I do know that I am going to unsubscribe from this thread...

----------


## Liftnainez

keep us updated i guess.. good luck

----------


## powerliftmike

It's always a good idea to pyramid dosages, stack two or more liver toxic orals, and not use testosterone .

















NOT!

NEXT!!!!

----------


## Mallet

> A friend of mine who only used 15 mg/day for only 4 weeks gained 20 lbs on dbol only and he was able to keep 11 of it. I have a feeling that if he can gain that much with his exercise and diet (which are definitely not in check) then I think I will be able to gain more than him and keep it.


20lbs in 4 weeks on 15mgs/day of d-bol is not very likely i'm affraid...and keeping 11lbs after coming off is even more unlikely. If this was the case all beginer stacks would be 15mgs/day of d-bol for 4 weeks, i would save alot of money if i could gain 20lbs with just ninety 5mg tabs of d-bol. 

I can admire your enthusiasm, but running two orals isn't a well thought out cycle. I understand your just trying to avoid needles, if that was the case using anavar would have been a better choice. I would do a little more research and ask some more questions, i think you'll find the guys around here can be very helpful if you listen, they aren't trying to discourage you from growing? they just don't want you making the same mistakes that some of them have made.

----------


## Baseballlifter

> 20lbs in 4 weeks on 15mgs/day of d-bol is not very likely i'm affraid...and keeping 11lbs after coming off is even more unlikely. If this was the case all beginer stacks would be 15mgs/day of d-bol for 4 weeks, i would save alot of money if i could gain 20lbs with just ninety 5mg tabs of d-bol. 
> 
> I can admire your enthusiasm, but running two orals isn't a well thought out cycle. I understand your just trying to avoid needles, if that was the case using anavar would have been a better choice. I would do a little more research and ask some more questions, i think you'll find the guys around here can be very helpful if you listen, they aren't trying to discourage you from growing? they just don't want you making the same mistakes that some of them have made.


The only reason i am avoiding needles right now is because baseball season is coming up and I dont want the pain while i am trying to play. I know it is unbelievable and i didnt believe it either but i worked with him the whole time he was on it and he did gain 20 lbs. He started at 205 and got to 225. He is now 215.

----------


## Baseballlifter

> It's always a good idea to pyramid dosages, stack two or more liver toxic orals, and not use testosterone.


I know the two orals isnt good but i am only going 7 weeks with them but is it really bad to pyramid? I have never read anything on that. I would appreciate a response to this.

----------


## *Narkissos*

moving this to the member's cycle forum..

~Narkissos

----------


## Mallet

> The only reason i am avoiding needles right now is because baseball season is coming up and I dont want the pain while i am trying to play. I know it is unbelievable and i didnt believe it either but i worked with him the whole time he was on it and he did gain 20 lbs. He started at 205 and got to 225. He is now 215.


What pain would you get from needles, many guys on here play sports all the time, needles don't cause pain...if you were to forget about the orals and do 500mgs/week of test E you would fair alot with gains, side effects, recovery, and keepable gains. And 500mgs/week can be as simple as 1 shot a week, two would be better.

----------


## Baseballlifter

> What pain would you get from needles, many guys on here play sports all the time, needles don't cause pain...if you were to forget about the orals and do 500mgs/week of test E you would fair alot with gains, side effects, recovery, and keepable gains. And 500mgs/week can be as simple as 1 shot a week, two would be better.


I thought that you get real sore where you injected? Is this not true because alot of the posts on here have guys talking about how their injections hurt like crazy. 

By the way, I am planning a test e/winstrol cycle for after the season is over.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

[QUOTE=Baseballlifter]I have just started my dbol +winstrol cycle that looks like this:
Week 1: dbol 20mg/day
Weeks 2-4: dbol 30mg/day
Week 5: Dbol 20mg/day
Weeks 3-7: Winstrol 50 mg/day
PCT with nolva

Beginning stats:
185 lbs 13% body fat
5'10 

Arms: 14" Bench: 200
Forearms: 11 3/4" Squat: 315
Chest: 42"
Calves: 15 1/4"
Legs: 22.5"

QUOTE]


After this cycle and you weigh around 200lbs if your lucky, it would be a good idea if you didn't tell anybody you did steroids because......

A.Most likely they will laugh at you and piss themselves if you do.
B.They will ignore you and tell you to quit bs'n you little shit.
Or 
C.They will say WTF!? Send that shit back next time.

----------


## Baseballlifter

[QUOTE=Hellmask]


> I have just started my dbol +winstrol cycle that looks like this:
> Week 1: dbol 20mg/day
> Weeks 2-4: dbol 30mg/day
> Week 5: Dbol 20mg/day
> Weeks 3-7: Winstrol 50 mg/day
> PCT with nolva
> 
> Beginning stats:
> 185 lbs 13% body fat
> ...


Why? If i weighed 200 I would be one of the biggest guys at my school.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

[QUOTE=Baseballlifter]


> Why? If i weighed 200 I would be one of the biggest guys at my school.



Are you in middle school?

----------


## Baseballlifter

[QUOTE=Hellmask]


> Are you in middle school?



I am a junior in high school. Plus I am only 5'10 so 200 would be really good.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

[QUOTE=Baseballlifter]


> I am a junior in high school. Plus I am only 5'10 so 200 would be really good.



Workout , steroids are not needed.
It was obvious this poster was not ready for a cycle (stats were bad, or he was to young) I don't know why anyone would offer a cycle for him to do?

----------


## Baseballlifter

Could someone please respond to my question of pyramiding my dosages. Is it bad to pyramid them?

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> Could someone please respond to my question of pyramiding my dosages. Is it bad to pyramid them?



Whats bad is doing steroids at your age. It could fvck you up! Why risk it for minimal gains?

Whats your training like? (cardo , lifting routine) Maybe you just need to change it up to see some gains.

You have much more to grow naturally.

----------


## Baseballlifter

> Whats bad is doing steroids at your age. It could fvck you up! Why risk it for minimal gains?
> 
> Whats your training like? (cardo , lifting routine) Maybe you just need to change it up to see some gains.
> 
> You have much more to grow naturally.


Right now my training is 
Monday: chest
Tuesday: Legs
Wed: Back 
thur: rest
Fri: shoulders
sat: Arms
sun: rest

I want to try and lean out a little bit so right now I do 30 min of cardio after my weightlifting.

----------


## ImACrazyJewDaddy

YOUR A JUNIOR IN HIGH SCHOOL!...stop taking your roids now and sell them to someone dumber than you. OK, im a senior in high school. Trust me, dont take them. " 135 I can dot it 10-12 times. Today i did 135 19 times on my first set of bench" thats awfull. Im sorry but you really need to check your diet and training routine. Eat atleast 6,000 calories a day, train everyday....rest atleast 8 hours a night. Dont' do high rep , low weight lifts. switch it around. SO TAKING THEM.....7 weeks will destroy you, you'll have no dick or liver........ok, im smaller than you, and i lift more...and i bet my arms are longer too..you way 29 lbs more than me

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> Right now my training is 
> Monday: chest
> Tuesday: Legs
> Wed: Back 
> thur: rest
> Fri: shoulders
> sat: Arms
> sun: rest
> 
> I want to try and lean out a little bit so right now I do 30 min of cardio after my weightlifting.



What exercises? 

Better yet post your training routine in the workout forum, and your diet in the diet forum. More ppl are in there and you will get more responses.

To get bigger alot has to do with what you eat not only the training. 
Steroids would be a big mistake for you at this time.

----------


## cfiler

Wow! We have a winner of Worse Cycle of the Year award. 
 :Icon Stupid:  
Your liver is going to be SO f*cked.

Sorry bro, but this is BAD. 

1: You are too young
2: You added two orals
3: winny and dbol both SUCK without a test base
4: you have no test base

Please stop your cycle. Get a full check-up (with test level check and liver values) because your body is taking a serious blow right now.

----------


## boutbusiness9

I agree , my first cycle was my senior year of high school. I stacked romanian D-bol/Winny tabs with no Test. I gained 20lbs. in just the fall ball season alone.Lost every bit of my gaines just by running foul poles. I played catcher
for one of the best high school baseball teams in the south. +++++++++++++
If you play baseball, you know how much you run. ADD TEST TO YOUR CYCLE
AND WATCH YOUR SPEED INCREASE!!!

----------


## xxedixxes

> Today i did my first workout while on dbol (only 2nd day on it) and damn did it feel good. I know it might have been mental but normally when I start off with bench at 135 I can dot it 10-12 times. Today i did 135 19 times on my first set of bench. Do yall think this is actually the steroids or my brain. I also felt an awesome pump. I hope it continues like this.


wait wait wait wait wait... 42 inch chest and you can only bench 135 10-12 times? AND you have 14" arms.... you need to change up ur workout... screw steroids just workout right

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *Wow! We have a winner of Worse Cycle of the Year award*. 
>  
> Your liver is going to be SO f*cked.


 :LOL:  Wow we have a winner for "watch me copy and paste stuff and flame the noob senselessly.. without explaining shit" award




> Sorry bro, but this is BAD. 
> 
> 1: You are too young


True




> 2: You added two orals


And?  :Don't know:  .. i'm sure you were going somewhere with your point... I got lost when you didn't evaluate.




> 3: winny and dbol both SUCK without a test base


Really?




> 4: you have no test base


True.. I think he knows that. 




> Please stop your cycle. Get a full check-up (with test level check and liver values) because your body is taking a serious blow right now.


A 'serious' blow? You mean he's going to be experiencing what? suppressed HPTA... and elevated liver values?

I really wish guys would stop with the carbon-copy... copy-&-paste answers.

I wish you'd stop with the noob bashing.

If you have a point you'd like to make.. explain it!






> wait wait wait wait wait... 42 inch chest and you can only bench 135 10-12 times? AND you have 14" arms.... you need to change up ur workout... screw steroids just workout right





> * normally when I start off* with bench at 135 I can dot it 10-12 times. *Today i did* 135 19 times *on my first set of bench*. Do yall think this is actually the steroids or my brain. I also felt an awesome pump. I hope it continues like this.


Unless i misread... he was talking about the difference he felt on his first set... noting that his number of reps had increased on his first set...

Nowhere above did he state that he's ONLY lifting 135 lbs.

You guys need to stop.. take the time and read posts.. prior to responding.




> *Any reason why your ramping up and down on the d-bol instead of running it at 30mgs throught? if your doing orals only and no oil, i think you should be running a higher dose, like 50mgs of each per day...*The way the cycle looks now i think you'll probably gain 5-6 lbs and then lose 4-5 lbs when you come off.


 
*In bold above:*

I wouldn't propose oral cycles... but having done a couple in the past.. i concur with what you've said here Mallet.. 





> What exercises? 
> 
> Better yet post your training routine in the workout forum, and your diet in the diet forum. More ppl are in there and you will get more responses.
> 
> To get bigger alot has to do with what you eat not only the training. 
> Steroids would be a big mistake for you at this time.


Flame free advise... that's more like it

~Narkissos

----------


## Baseballlifter

due to the fact that so many of yall have said that pyramiding is bad (well actually no one has given me a straight up answer on this but i could infer it) i have decided to shorten up the length of the dbol and run it at 30 mgs/day.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> due to the fact that so many of yall have said that pyramiding is bad (well actually no one has given me a straight up answer on this but i could infer it) i have decided to shorten up the length of the dbol and run it at 30 mgs/day.




 :Shrug:  
Everyone gave you a straight up answer about how stupid it would be for you to do a cycle right now , let alone a bad one.

 :LOL:  It's amazing how your still stuck on the pyrimiding issue. :2nono:

----------


## Baseballlifter

I might be able to get abut 4 to 5 weeks worth of prop soon from somebody who doesnt want it anymore. Is there a way I could put this incorporate this with the other stuff I have? thanks

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I might be able to get abut 4 to 5 weeks worth of prop soon from somebody who doesnt want it anymore. Is there a way I could put this incorporate this with the other stuff I have? thanks


A short cycle could work... just how much prop can you get?

----------


## Baseballlifter

> A short cycle could work... just how much prop can you get?


Not exactly sure right now I still need to talk to the guy about it but I think maybe 1 1/2 to 2 10 ml vials (100mg/ml). I was thinking of waiting till I finish the dbol and then running the prop and winstrol together. Would this work well.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Not exactly sure right now I still need to talk to the guy about it but I think maybe 1 1/2 to 2 10 ml vials (100mg/ml). *I was thinking of waiting till I finish the dbol* and then running the prop and winstrol together. Would this work well.


Maybe you missed the members' comment in regard to oral only cycles?  :Don't know:  

Running the dbol alone.. then running the winny and prop is a horrible idea

----------


## chest6

i get back after a week absence and see this shit? Dude u can gain plenty naturally...14 inch arms??

----------


## Milky87

I say we take away all the warning labels and let the problem sort out itself

----------


## k_i_l_o_g7

Hey bro dont get discouraged man, theres a shit ton of stuff you could be doing right now to get yourself to whatever goals you wanna get to....I'm young too dude and trust me i know how hard it is to not be oober tempted to use this stuff...I'm going at it on a dbol only cycle as a suppliment kind of routine....it seems like your chest is already well developed maybe some new techniques will bring the rest of your body up to that level....prolly the most effective thing for you is to do at this point is understand fully what diet will be needed to seriously improve how well you feed your muscles. I'm not saying dont juice cuz i'm in the same boat, but i am saying maybe a bit more enphasis on diet and training will help you prepare to work effectively to keep your gains.
KG

----------


## chest6

hes 17 years old.

----------


## k_i_l_o_g7

wait what? 17 ? i thought the minimum age for this forum was 18?

----------


## Milky87

> wait what? 17 ? i thought the minimum age for this forum was 18?


You htought corectly.

----------


## cfiler

> Wow we have a winner for "watch me copy and paste stuff and flame the noob senselessly.. without explaining shit" award
> ~Narkissos


Dude, the kid is 17 years old, he should not be doing roids. So I will flame away. He obviously is too young to juice, and could have obtained great gains with roids. He is no where near his natural genetic potencial.

Narkissos, I respect you as a fellow member, but I will not condone the use of gear for minors. In my opinion, he is welcome here to do research. 

Personally, I feel that if I provided him the information on what I would do, that instead of the cycle he is currently under going, he would most likely take the info and use it. Rather than researching this board, and finding out what cycle would be right for him.

With all the hype of gear on MTV, all we in the BB community need is another child running a cycle, and having problems. 

So in my defence, I flame because I care. I want this member to be flamed, be embaresed, and to realise that he is too young. He should spend the next few years researching and building a better base, because it worked for me.

When I joined this board, I was dead set on running a deca /sus cycle. I was 19 at the time, and had already bought the deca and sus. My plan was to run 1 gram of each, with injects ew, and had never even heard of PCT. I started a diary just before when I was going to have my first inject, and Powelifter Jay and BDTR flamed the heck out of me. With that I learned that I was a freaking moron, and spent the next years researching. Four years later, I am still planning my perfect first cycle, getting my diet right, and building a better base. My training partner had serious problems from that cycle, and now needs surgery for gyno. I am so happy that I had listened to those members.

----------


## k_i_l_o_g7

:Aagrouphug:  awww i wanna get flamed too

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Dude, the kid is 17 years old, .


um..dude... chill

you just found out the kid is 17.. but you flamed him prior to knowing that.

You've no excuse...

----------


## cfiler

^^^^It said in his profile that he was 18. Which in my opinion is too young.

Anyways... I'm sorry for flamming the young member.

I hope he reads these before continuing his cycle, so that he can realise that it is not planned properly. And plan a proper cycle that he can start in afew years.

Clicky
Clicky
Clicky
Clicky
Health risk clicky
clicky

----------


## ImACrazyJewDaddy

dont do it, ive seen guys from my schoool do the same exact cycle you are doing. It's pathetic. Yea, they got up to 180-190......lean and rippped...then they lost all of it and were back down to 160. Not worth it at all.

----------


## ShnouzedUp

:Jawdrop: 
god i love brilliant people  :Nutkick:

----------

